# Advice for encouraging a new convert



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 3, 2009)

Hail, fellow brothers and sisters in Christ, and forgive me for my long absence! College, sadly, can take its toll on the time one usually expends in socializing. Anyhow, the purpose behind this post is simply to ask some advice in regard to a good friend of mine who has recently re-converted to the Faith but is now tottering in her beliefs. The trouble is that she has never read the Bible and is now attempting to embark upon the grand quest of reading the entire tome, starting with Genesis. Unfortunately, she tells me that the fantastic happenings in the Old Testament are actually having a detrimental effect upon her faith. I have suggested to her that she begin with the New Testament and after having read that portion of the Bible, _then_ continue with the Old Testament -- hopefully she shall follow my advice. Are there any other suggestions that those of you who may have encountered this sort of problem before can give?


----------



## Herald (Feb 3, 2009)

Sounds like this friend of yours needs pastoral guidance. Is she under the teaching of the Word? It would be helpful if she has a means by which to have her questions answered. In the meantime, yes, I would point her to a New Testament book like 1 John and Philippians.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 3, 2009)

Remember that if your friend has been "converted" that God has, in fact, done an eternal miracle in her by regenerating her with the Holy Spirit. That means that over time, His grace in her life will, over time, begin to show. Not that she will be suddenly perfect, but there will be a difference- there has to be because when God redeems a sinner, their constituent nature is changed forever. Now they are truly free to rest in Christ alone, and have that faith, because God gives it.

The ways God has given for us to grow in His grace are several:

1) reading, hearing, meditating on His Word
2) praying
3) taking the sacraments (the Lord's Supper)

Each of these means (we sometimes call them the "ordinary means of grace") actually builds our faith when we engage in them. So, as your friend does these, and even asks God for grace to _want_ to do them, her faith will grow.

Before reading Scripture, suggest to her she pray... simply ask God for grace to understand, believe and follow what she reads. The Holy Spirit will help her understand. It sounds like your friend needs to especially ask God for faith to believe, and for grace to repent of her unbelief.

II Corinithians 12:9 tells us God's grace is sufficient.

Practically, many new Christians find it helpful to start in the gospel of John first. Also, you might want to encourage her by reminding of her of the "ordinary means of grace" and praying for her yourself. Encourage her to seek going to a church where all of God's Word is taught (including the Old Testament). One of the characteristics of reformed Christianity is that the Old Testament is taught and studied as often as the New Testament- because it is all God's Word, relevant and authoritative to us today.

As part of a church, she will begin to understand the relationship she has with other believers in Christ, and have some accountability. This is very important because did not create us to only "go it alone."

Also, Christian radio can be of help. While the doctrine is not quite reformed, she can get good Bible teaching and uplifting Christian music at BBN

Blessings, (and remember to pray for your friend)!


----------



## apaleífo̱ (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you both for your insightful replies! I am certain that over time her doubts will decrease.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 3, 2009)

I would suggest she read the New Testament first, especially the gospels, because their literary style is much more realistic and "believable" than the Old Testament, particularly the opening chapters of Genesis. The style of the gospels jumps off the page as something of a news report or a retelling of a strange story that _really did happen_; it doesn't read like mythology or fictional storytelling whatsoever. Perhaps when she holds the New Testament documents as authoritative, and sees the figures in the New Testament reference Old Testament characters, will she also see the Old Testament as authoritative.


----------



## Hippo (Feb 3, 2009)

It is a culteral problem that people rebel against the very notion that the Bible has to be explained to them by the Church, but that has got to be the correct approach for all sorts of reasons.Of course peopel should look for themseves and test what the Church is saying but if you just read the Bible blind you are likely to come up with all sort of crackpot ideas.

I know that some people here think that the redemptive historical framework can be taken too far but you have got to understand this framework if you are to properly appreciate both the Old and the New Testament. It is then that you realise that the Old Testament is much more than a bunch of stories.

I would reccomend that before reading the whole Bible (which is a great thing to do) your friend first acquires an understanding of the redemptive historical interpretation.

I am currently working through Firm Foundations Creation to Christ which seems to me to be excellent.


----------



## Iconoclast (Feb 3, 2009)

christabella_warren said:


> Hail, fellow brothers and sisters in Christ, and forgive me for my long absence! College, sadly, can take its toll on the time one usually expends in socializing. Anyhow, the purpose behind this post is simply to ask some advice in regard to a good friend of mine who has recently re-converted to the Faith but is now tottering in her beliefs. The trouble is that she has never read the Bible and is now attempting to embark upon the grand quest of reading the entire tome, starting with Genesis. Unfortunately, she tells me that the fantastic happenings in the Old Testament are actually having a detrimental effect upon her faith. I have suggested to her that she begin with the New Testament and after having read that portion of the Bible, _then_ continue with the Old Testament -- hopefully she shall follow my advice. Are there any other suggestions that those of you who may have encountered this sort of problem before can give?



From what you have posted about your friend you must be very careful:


> has recently re-converted to the Faith but is now tottering in her beliefs. The trouble is that she has never read the Bible


This does not sound like the picture of stability at this point in time. Are you equipped to help her? Do you have access to the confessions of faith? They are available right here on the PB.
Does she know the Lord? Has she been involved in any study of the attributes of God? Having "not read the bible" what is the basis and object of her faith? Is there any indication of the things that accompany salvation[Heb.6:9] in her life? Any evidence of Spiritual fruit manifest in her manner of life?
Explain how God deals with a person and brings them into a local assembly, makes them part of an assembly , and feeds them through the word preached , taught , and lived.
Pray for here and enlist other godly women in your church to reach out to her, reinforcing bible truth's and teaching her how to properly access the means of grace.


----------

